# anybody sell reloaded ammo done by themselves?



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

was wondering if it's even legal or problems that might occur if bought from an individual who rolled his own ammo. I wish i knew how to roll my own, to save money on ammo, but is it worth it? how much do you actually save after buying primers if any are left, bullets cases powder,etc any info would help thanks.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Only a fool would sell their reloads.
doing so would leave them open for a number of federal charges as well as liability for misuse of the ammo .
Legally to sell reloads you would need a federal manufacturing license, approved site and storage and thats just for starters


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have bought a box of reloads at a gun show.
And after a very nice conversation with this "old timer" I would sure do it again.
This was a transaction between two private individuals.
It had NOT a thing to do with any gobermint what so ever.

Now where did I put his "card" . . ??


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

If you buy reloads, you better fully trust the competency of the person you are buying them from. If he made one mistake, you could blow your gun up and severely injure yourself. I would never sell my reloads. Most loads are reloaded with a specific gun in mind. If you sell reloads, you never know what its going to be shot in. What if I sold my lead bullet reloads to someone who planned to shoot them from a glock? Glock arent supposed to shoot lead cast bullets because of the sharp bite in the rifling creates heavy leading in the barrel. A 300 grain 44 mag bullet can be loaded to fire from a Ruger super redhawk revolver, but the same load would blow apart a smith and wesson 44 mag revolver because it cant handle the pressures that a super redhawk can. If you buy reloads or sell reloads, it can be very dangerous.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

I understood the dangers of buying reloaded ammo. I have someone i would trust, but wanted to know, If i would be saving that much money if i did roll my own, after i bought all the equiptment. thanks for the info.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

FB.Ironworker said:


> I understood the dangers of buying reloaded ammo. I have someone i would trust, but wanted to know, If i would be saving that much money if i did roll my own, after i bought all the equiptment. thanks for the info.


That odds are you'll save money over time. 

How fast you make back your initial investment really depends on how much you shoot. I go through about 10K in .45ACP a year alone between matches and practice. It costs me about $1200 a year for components for .45ACP. With the cost of commercial .45ACP what it is, I make back my investment almost every year.

A basic setup really isn't that expensive, but again it depends on how much you shoot. If you're like me, you won't save a dime, but you'll shoot a whole lot more. 

Chuck


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

Buying reloads is a huge no-no. Regardless if you have someone you trust, all it takes is one screw up and both you and your friend would be in some serious hot water. Just not worth losing all my weapons and freedom over a screw up. 

As to reloading. I handload my own. Mind you it's just for the .30-30 and 45 colt. In essence, I figure I have saved well a good $500 bucks a year easy as I load 100 rounds a month during the winter and only use 40 rounds or so for hunting during the warm months and gun deer season. With a minimum setup, you can save a bundle, however it depends on how much you shoot and how often.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I have bought trap loads from friends pretty regular. These are light trap loads and I know the people loading so I don't see a problem. I would not buy high power rifle or pistol loads from anyone.


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't believe trap loads would be a concern, however I could be wrong since I do not own a shotgun. But handgun and rifle loads, those I know will be trouble. There was a fella down the road of me where I lived in the southern part of the state who got nearly 11 years for handloads he bought from someone else, and he used those rounds to scare off coyote hunters. Though he didn't directly shoot at the hunters, he still got his butt in a major sling.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I think you would get your butt in a sling if you "did not directly shoot at someone" with factory loads too.


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

I held a burglar with my revolver last year. Never got in any trouble for it. I even had the right to hammer his butt to the wall, though I didn't know it at the time. So, perhaps if one feels threatened, that is the deal breaker. Wisconsin is more of a police state then anything else.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

I went to cabellas, and got over whelmed with all the gadgets needed for rolling your own. I guess i would need just the basics, a press dies, cases, bullets. now here's the problem. how about the powder, and the primers? would i be able to purchase them if the obomination really sets in? how hard is it really? My local gun shop offers classes on reloading so i guess the technical stuff would be covered. thanks for all the info.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Be careful, it can become addicting!

Dh and I shoot for fun, and reloading does save us money. Not near as much if we didn't shoot at all though.

My husband didn't know much at all about reloading five years ago, and now it's his most time consuming hobby. However, I'm fine with that.










Cathy


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Buy enough powder and primers now that youll need. A 1-lb bottle of powder is about $20 and that will almost get you 1000 rounds. A full box of primers has 1000 in it and it can be anywhere from $25-$40 right now depending on where you buy if you can actually find them right now. It wouldnt be hard to stock up. Brass can be expensive if you buy new. Best thing to do is find once fired used. Check with local ranges that may sell it. Always pick up brass from when you shoot even if its a caliber you dont reload as its valuable and can be sold or traded for brass you do use. 

As for the value of loading your own, it can work out well in your favor if you shoot a good bit and also depending on what caliber you shoot. If you only load 9mm and dont shoot very much, its not worth it as 9mm ammo is fairly cheap. Some calibers are around $1 a round or more though and it would be highly worth it for them. I am reloading 44 mag, 45acp and 9mm right now for roughly 20 cents a round. Other are loading for a lot less. You can spend as much or as little as you want reloading and also buying the equipment. 
As for bullets, shop around. Find out what your gun will shoot. A glock is not meant to shoot cast lead bullets, they need plated or jacketed bullets. Some guns cant fire plated bullets because the pressure and velocity is too high for them. Jacketed bullets can be shot in most but they are also the most expensive. IF you have a gun that can shoot lead, look into casting your own bullets. You can use wheel weights off a car tire for it or other types of lead. You can buy a bullet mold fairly cheap and dont even need any of the expensive melters or anything, lots of people just use a cast iron skillet.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

FB.Ironworker said:


> I went to cabellas, and got over whelmed with all the gadgets needed for rolling your own. I guess i would need just the basics, a press dies, cases, bullets. now here's the problem. how about the powder, and the primers? would i be able to purchase them if the obomination really sets in? how hard is it really? My local gun shop offers classes on reloading so i guess the technical stuff would be covered. thanks for all the info.


I started out reloading with very simple lee hand loaders one for my shot gun one for my rifle , these were the rubber mallet loaders no press.
I later bought a turret press, powder scales . case trimmers, dies and so forth.
granted I dont own any finicky automatics the shot guns are single shots or pumps, the rifles lever actions and bolt actions.

The reason I said buying or selling reloads is a bad Idea is that the question was is it legal. 
if you follow the law to the letter selling reloads without the proper licensing is illegal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

FB.Ironworker said:


> I went to cabellas, and got over whelmed with all the gadgets needed for rolling your own. I guess i would need just the basics, a press dies, cases, bullets. now here's the problem. how about the powder, and the primers? would i be able to purchase them if the obomination really sets in? how hard is it really? My local gun shop offers classes on reloading so i guess the technical stuff would be covered. thanks for all the info.


powder keeps fine for years in it's original contianer stored in the house as do primers so by up what you can afford take the classes
i won't ever tell you not to stock up on loading supplys the price will always go up anyway 

you are allowed to do make almost anything you want for your own personal use , besides being very hard to catch you doing it.

this is like the central root of the liberty tree -do not interfer with a man doing for himself and his family 

exceptions to this would likely include but are not limited to narcotics , and explosive devices as the actual making of black powder for use in firearms is not illegal. also you are not realy supposed to distill your own spirits but unless you blow up your house doing it and it is for personal consumption only it is highly unlikely you would ever get caught.

you are most certianly allowed to make 200 gallons of your own beer and wine a year but again you could do 2000 and not get caught so long as your not selling.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

Macybaby said:


> Be careful, it can become addicting!
> 
> Dh and I shoot for fun, and reloading does save us money. Not near as much if we didn't shoot at all though.
> 
> ...


wow all those toys!pretty dang neat. But one question, did you cleane up the reloading table before those pics? I guess you guys are pretty mature to pick up after yourselves. Very, very outstanding.the battle axe said, yours would be all cluttered up," where's the so and so, i know i left it here somewhere. but still, you do have a excellent set up. I would be proud to it off. But in my mind i wouldn't show it cause big brother, and other gooberment people, well you know just being over cautious. thanks though.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

PyroDon said:


> I started out reloading with very simple lee hand loaders one for my shot gun one for my rifle , these were the rubber mallet loaders no press.
> I later bought a turret press, powder scales . case trimmers, dies and so forth.
> granted I dont own any finicky automatics the shot guns are single shots or pumps, the rifles lever actions and bolt actions.
> 
> ...


yeah just thought that if a buddy knew how and was willing to show me i could buy some that i actually witnessed.kind've along those lines. Wouldn't advertise myself looking to buy though, knew it was illegal. still learn'n . thanks though. gives me ambition to try to roll my own.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is my husband's domain, I stay out of there. And yes, he's pretty good about keeping things neat. I'm not, so I won't show pics of my work areas LOL!!

This picture shows some equipment, most of our other firearm related stuff got stolen a year or so ago . . .

Cathy


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Macybaby said:


> This picture shows some equipment, most of our other firearm related stuff got stolen a year or so ago . . .
> 
> Cathy


Do you have any details on the theft? Or should I say- may we have details? It may help one of us or more from going through the same crap...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My work shop looks like a hurricane and a torando took turns going thru the place one day.
My loading bench is spicen & span. All powder is kept in the orginal labled cans, all primers are in the orginal boxes stored in the safe bullets are in the orginal box on a shelf away from where I reload.
No mistakes allowed of putting a 180gr. bullety in a case with powder for a 120 gr. bullet.

 Al


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Not reloads, but I have cast bullets cast from WW's in .38/357 SWC hollowpoints, button nosed wadcutters, .38/.357 RNFP bullets, .380 round nose, and .44 wadcutters that I put up for sale occasionally. Live reloaded rounds I usually do not sell as I then have to replace the primers, brass, etc. 
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ohio Rusty- What do you usually sell your 44 wadcutters for?


----------

